# Job market in perth



## Nuwan (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi there,

Me and my wife thinking of moving to Perth (Australia) from Sri Lanka by mid MAY 2008. As usual bit nervous, weather we can find a job and etc…..

How is the IT market in Perth? and how is the job scope when it comes to Network/Systems administration/management/consultancy/support? 
(I have a networking degree+MBA+MCSE(2003)+4 years eperience)
(My wife is from .Net and SQL background)

Any advice will be highly appreciated.


Nuwan


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

my isp is usually looking for people,contact them and look at the other isp's here
you can always look for something better down the line
http://careers.iinet.net.au/searchResults.asp?stp=AW&sLanguage=en


----------



## Nuwan (Apr 1, 2008)

Thx man. I will put my CV.


----------



## Nuwan (Apr 1, 2008)

Hay guys how hard it is to get a job in Perth, and what are the salary ranges when it comes to Systems/Network/server/microsoft administration and consultancy.


----------

